# does this DQ this doeling? pics



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

My first disbudding. She's 10 weeks. The kin has healed and is raising up again on both sides a couple mms. Show is in 5 days. Disbud again, leave it, or don't show her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Show her.


----------



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Show her.


. Thabks, I will. I was waiting for the vet as I posted the question. She said it's fine & oerhaps may have a slight scur in back, but the top.bulge won't get bigger. 
That's new to me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can always have her disbudded again after the show if you really need to. But I wouldn't do it before the show. From the picture, they don't look bad to me.


----------

